# Please help me id these fish



## CrazyDiamond (Sep 20, 2013)

I need help in identifying these fish. They were marked as Red Shoulders but when I look up pictures of Red Shoulders they don't really look anything like this but they are only about an inch or 2 long so I wasn't sure if they would change that much. They are really fast little guys so it was hard to get a picture of them being still.

2013-09-19 21.27.51 by CrzyDiamond, on Flickr


2013-09-19 21.26.35 by CrzyDiamond, on Flickr

I have some more fish that I don't have any clue what they are either. I was thinking maybe leleupi from some of the pictures I have seen on this site but would like some more opinions. I know the one in the back is a yellow lab.

20130919_201726 by CrzyDiamond, on Flickr

Your help is greatly appreciated! Thanks


----------



## 7mm-08 (Jan 12, 2012)

Not sure on the first but the last pic is for sure a leleupi.


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

The first fish are hybrids and you are correct on the leleupi.


----------



## EBJD keeper (Jun 29, 2010)

The first fish are pseudotropheus williamsi


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

EBJD keeper said:


> The first fish are pseudotropheus williamsi


There is some similarity to a female williamsi but I don't see any blue lips









Kevin


----------

